# Knife in tire, through wheel



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Did you keep the knife? lol


----------



## Supermarine Scimitar (Jul 23, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Did you keep the knife? lol


Free knife!

Actually, the dead wheel is still sitting in my garage, knife and all. It will be a headache to pull the knife out. The handle is embedded in the tire.


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

That's not a knife. . .

THAT'S A KNIFE!


----------



## HSR (Jul 5, 2011)

thats intense...kinda weird it would just be sittin on the shoulder...


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

that knife can only belong to 1 of 2 people!!! 

Either O.J. Simpson or Crockadile Dundee


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I hope you had the chance to get that knife!!


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Lol i love that the focus is on epic knife


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Supermarine Scimitar (Jul 23, 2011)

boats4life said:


>


Epic!


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I love this thread


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

Without seeing the handle, looks like a Buck Special to me...

Mike


----------



## whedgit (Aug 18, 2011)

I've seen some crazy stuff in tires...this one is by far the craziest


----------



## DanRS (Aug 23, 2011)

you must have really pissed the road off!


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

:uhh:....wow!


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

Epic Knife > Fail Wheel


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Best thread on this site!


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

hey that could be a murder weapon that someone dumped while speeding away on the highway! you should take it to forensics =D

That's crazy that it cut through your wheel like that! imagine if it hit another car straight through the grill! bad bad damage.


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

mg:What a story! Once in a lifetime thing.


----------



## Kartoon (Jul 26, 2011)

Thats pretty wild!


----------

